# I need everyones opinion on the best tires for my truck



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Lately i have been looking at tires for my 1999 F350 7.3 Diesel truck and I havent had too much luck.. I am looking for a 285/75R16 Load range E All Terrain tire.. I have found a few tires that I like but i always find a problem with them after reading reveiws... I know it is impossible to get the "perfect" all around tire but I would like everyones opinion on what to use..

I need a tire that has good treadwear and wont wear out too fast, but also have excellent traction in the snow.. I would like to stay away from studding the tires because it is my year round tire. I have a short list of the tires I have picked out and was wondering what you guys think of them and if you have any experience with them
The list goes in order of which i like best

1.) General Grabber A/T 2- these have really deep treads and looks to be really good overall traction wise. These are aslo the cheapest i found. They look like the BFG all terrains but my father had those which were great at first but they wore out real fast and sucked after 20K, and cost a lot. 

2.) Toyo open-country A/T- a buddy of mine has these and he LOVES them. said they are the best tire hes had, but they are really expensive for what i want. I read some things online and some people loved them and some people said they suck.

3.) Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revos. These are what is on my new truck now but they need to be replaced. I have not had a chance to use these personally so I dont know how they would be. The guy said that they had the most traction out of any tire he has every had on any of his trucks, and he owns a landscaping/excavating company. I read reviews online and everyone says that they have good traction, but have extremely short life spans. like at around 30K they are BALD. and I cant be putting new tires on my truck every year..


Like i said I could use anyones opinion on these tires, or even if you wanna shout out a new recommendation i could use them. Everyone on here plows so this is the perfect place to ask this question. thanks for all the help you guys have been on my other posts as well


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I suggest round tubeless pneumatic tires.

Unless you plow lots of steps, then square tires work well.





























The General Grabbers are terrible in the snow in my EXPERIENCE.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I love my Bridgestone Dueller AT revo 2s


----------



## prestige10 (May 5, 2010)

Ive got Toyo A/T's. I Love em. Look great and perform very well for what Ive used them for. I dont LOVE them in the snow and ice but Ive never tried any of the other brands to compare them to. Great summer tire, so-so winter tire. 

But like they say... all-seasons should be called no-seasons.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

basher;1041269 said:


> I love my Bridgestone Dueller AT revo 2s


x2. we put them on all of our pickups.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

basher;1041269 said:


> I love my Bridgestone Dueller AT revo 2s


ditto that


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

how many miles do you typically get out the the dueler revos though? Thanks for all the feedback so far, i would hate to spend the money on tires that suck in the snow and dont last long


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone who says that the toyo A/T's "Suck" should be beaten with a club. 

Hands down the tire I'd recomend to every single SRW plow truck application time and time and time and time again until something new proves them inferior. FANTASTIC tires, ride better than stock, perform better, and wear well.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

None of these tires compare to true snow tires for plowing.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Cooper Discoverer M+S, or Cooper Discoverer ATRs, or MasterCraft Courser ATs.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

These Tires i think will work.....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;1041290 said:


> None of these tires compare to true snow tires for plowing.


try the Revos


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

basher;1041301 said:


> try the Revos


I have... Not even _close_

IMO... of course.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

yokohama geolander, all the way


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

2COR517;1041268 said:


> I suggest round tubeless pneumatic tires.
> 
> Unless you plow lots of steps, then square tires work well.
> 
> The General Grabbers are terrible in the snow in my EXPERIENCE.


totally disagree. had them on my s10 before wrecking it. best tires ive had for the money never got stuck even in 2wd with no counter ballence for the over sized plow on the front of the truck. will deff be getting them for the next set when these i have wear out. plus they wore even and well.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1041311 said:


> yokohama geolander, all the way


i have to agree with this one. soft tire and always gets right down to the pavement in the snow. they work really well in 2wd with weight in the bed!


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Yokahoma Geolander At/s is the best winter tire for the price. I think there are some better tires, but not at this price point. I get these and all my other tires from Discount tire direct. They have the cheapest prices, free shipping and most of the time no tax. So just have to find a mom a pop shop to put them on for like 10 bucks a piece.

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/searchTiresBySize.do?sw=false&cs=285&ar=75&rd=16

Also if you are going with a 285/75/16 you might consider a load range D, as a 285 load range D has almost the same weight rating as a 265 load range E, due to the larger sidewall.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

the new boss 92;1041342 said:


> i have to agree with this one. soft tire and always gets right down to the pavement in the snow. they work really well in 2wd with weight in the bed!


Yeah i have heard a lot of mixed reveiws about this tire and especially on tirerack almost everyone says that you need to avoid the white stuff with these tires.. they said they are fine in just a little snow but the second you touch ice or packed down snow they are horrible. Just what i heard so dont attack me about it :laughing:

I know someone early said to stay away from the General grabbers, but everyones review on tirerack has said they are excellent in the snow granted there were a few people saying that they were terrible but then other people say they are the best ever and they plow with them and have never found a better tire for snow driving

really confused at this point.. I would love the Revo 2's but for the price of those i cant afford to only get 30k out of them and have them like slicks at that point


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

hairygary;1041366 said:


> Yokahoma Geolander At/s is the best winter tire for the price. I think there are some better tires, but not at this price point. I get these and all my other tires from Discount tire direct. They have the cheapest prices, free shipping and most of the time no tax. So just have to find a mom a pop shop to put them on for like 10 bucks a piece.
> 
> http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/searchTiresBySize.do?sw=false&cs=285&ar=75&rd=16
> 
> Also if you are going with a 285/75/16 you might consider a load range D, as a 285 load range D has almost the same weight rating as a 265 load range E, due to the larger sidewall.


Thanks for that, that was another thing that i was wondering about and wasnt sure. On tirerack they only rate the 265/75r16 load range E about 100 lbs higher than the 285/75r16 load range D, but i wasnt too sure about that


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Yokohama Geolander are the best AT tire I've had on my truck and SUV. I have Yokohamas on my car as-well. I've converted to them from Goodyear cause they're cheaper and better performing. There's my $.02.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Jguck25;1041367 said:


> Yeah i have heard a lot of mixed reveiws about this tire and especially on tirerack almost everyone says that you need to avoid the white stuff with these tires.. they said they are fine in just a little snow but the second you touch ice or packed down snow they are horrible. Just what i heard so dont attack me about it :laughing:
> 
> I know someone early said to stay away from the General grabbers, but everyones review on tirerack has said they are excellent in the snow granted there were a few people saying that they were terrible but then other people say they are the best ever and they plow with them and have never found a better tire for snow driving
> 
> really confused at this point.. I would love the Revo 2's but for the price of those i cant afford to only get 30k out of them and have them like slicks at that point


Earlier when i quoted the person explaining the General grabber, i actually meant to quote a different person talking about the GEOLANDER.. Sorry about that but all the stuff about avoiding snow, thats what i heard about the geolander


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I bought a brand new set of cooper ST's before last season and they did exceptionally well in the snow. They are also great in the dirt and mud. I had the Bridgestone Revos on my truck when i bought it and they were good in the snow but not aggressive enough for the off season.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i know you said you want a year round tire, but you should seriously consider 2 sets. one for the plowing off-season, and one set of dedicated snow tires. find a set of used steel rims (these are cheap and are everywhere) with dedicated snows. 

there are many benefits to having 2 sets aside from the unmatched plowing performance a dedicated snow tire will give. each set of tires will obviously last longer than just one set and you can properly rotate the tires everytime you change them as well as give the brakes a good inspection and hose down the underbody really well at the end of the plowing season.

235 85 16's for the snow, and whatever you want for the off winter months. until you've plowed with a good 235 85 16 tire, you don't know what your truck is capable of.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

linckeil;1041381 said:


> 235 85 16's for the snow, and whatever you want for the off winter months. until you've plowed with a good 235 85 16 tire, you don't know what your truck is capable of.


I concur!!!!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Just replaced my Revos 285's . Got 42 K out of them before belts let go on one of them.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

leigh;1041509 said:


> Just replaced my Revos 285's . Got 42 K out of them before belts let go on one of them.


What type of truck do you run them on? Thanks for all they help guys, i have a much better idea on what i would like to get for next winter. I would love the revos but would like to know more about the treadwear on them with the bigger trucks..


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Jguck25;1041530 said:


> What type of truck do you run them on? Thanks for all they help guys, i have a much better idea on what i would like to get for next winter. I would love the revos but would like to know more about the treadwear on them with the bigger trucks..


2004 Chevy HD D-max ccsb Heavy 810 blizzard plow . 4 plow seasons


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

2COR517;1041290 said:


> None of these tires compare to true snow tires for plowing.


X100



Stik208;1041294 said:


> Cooper Discoverer M+S.


And this is the one to use as a snow tire. You can even add studs as the holes for inserts are there already.

Never even shifted to 4x4 this past season plowing. Wear on them after one season is so little I can still see the blue/green lines between the threads.

Back to Michelin for spring/summer/fall for me.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah I really did consider two different sets of tires after you guys mentioned that, but i really need an aggressive tire in the summer also.. and it needs to be able to go on road at the same time so a year round A/T seems like the best way to go for me. I do a lot of driving in the woods and even some mud (not actual mudding, just to get where i need to go for firewood and camping) So since i need an aggressive tire year round i figured i would just stick to one set.. I am really leaning towards the Revo 2s or general grabbers. thanks for all the help guys this really helped me make my decision.

In past years of plowing i have seemd to hook up pretty well with traction since i run a 9 ft plow in the front with a 2 yd sander in the rear counter balancing the plow, and a 7.3 diesel which adds a lot of weight to the front also. it makes for REALLY good traction.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

here's the facts - skinny tires like a 235 85 16 is best for the snow. wider tires are best for off road.

i run 33x12.50 16.5 in the off winter months. i do quite a bit of off road traveling down wood chip roads with some pretty decent inclines and soft spots. you want to float in these types of conditions and with a skinny tire you are more likely to sink in and bury your axles. 

now you can compromise and get just one set that will be just ok in the snow, and just ok off road. but with 2 sets of tires you will have the best of both worlds - no compromise. 

and my snow tires are much more aggressive than my summer tires, but i wouldn't dare go some places in the woods with my more aggresive snows on. i'll take width over aggresive design any day for my off road situation. 

here's a pic of the cooper snows mentioned. i just sold these as i have a studded set. 4 tires in like new condition complete with rims mounted and balanced, ready to go on a truck for $500. finding something like this is your best bet - in my opinion at least.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

linckeil;1041601 said:


> here's the facts - skinny tires like a 235 85 16 is best for the snow. wider tires are best for off road.
> 
> i run 33x12.50 16.5 in the off winter months. i do quite a bit of off road traveling down wood chip roads with some pretty decent inclines and soft spots. you want to float in these types of conditions and with a skinny tire you are more likely to sink in and bury your axles.
> 
> ...


Those are not the Cooper Snows we're talking about.

These are:








I run these. Just as good, cheaper. Going to cut the center groove out next fall.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*tires*

If I may opine, General grabbers are great in parking lots as long as the vehicle isn't moving! ! I really like the taller really skinny tires, kinda like the the old Model T Ford.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

plowatnight;1041752 said:


> If I may opine, *General grabbers are great in parking lots as long as the vehicle isn't moving! !* I really like the taller really skinny tires, kinda like the the old Model T Ford.


Nice!:laughing:


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

one truck I have came with the geolanders; not too bad, but my other dodge has the Mastercraft Courser CT (commercial truck). These are even better than the courser AT. I plow almost the whole season in 2wd. 8ply for lots of wieght handling (spreaders, salt & plow), & has sipes for slick surface adhesion. I run summer wheels & winter wheels, & I can get about 5+ seasons out of my plow tires.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't get how guys are saying the Grabber AT2's are a bad tire. They are a great tire in my opinion. I ran them for 2 season's on my Dakota and I barely ever needed 4x4. They had awesome traction in the snow and are a snow rated tire (have the snowflake/mountain). I had goodyears on my truck and switched to the grabbers and it was a world of difference. 

My new truck has the Toyo Open Country AT's and these are a VERY quiet tire, have a harder rubber, but not a very deep tread design which I don't think will help much in the snow. Supposedly these have a great tread wear because of the rubber but I don't see them being very good in the snow, time will tell because I'm not replacing them until next spring if needed.

Its a hard trade off- a good snow tire is going to wear quicker because it will have softer rubber, a long lasting tire will have harder rubber and generally not grab well in snow and ice. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought Bridgestone Blizzak (real snow tires) this past winter. What a difference. My all terrain tires are still plenty good. Just weren't cutting it for plowing. I can plow steep hills in two-wheel drive now. The snow tires are off and the road tires are back on 'till winter. I think any real snow tire is the way to go. I am sure they will not last very long if you were to use them all year.


----------

